# any suggestions



## tomthetank (Sep 3, 2013)

Any suggestions as to what switch motors work well with the lenz ls 150? was going to try aristcraft slo-mo machine but are discontinued. want to run signals with switch as to show alignment of switch thanks. using aristo craft # 30370 switch.


----------

